# What Are Some of the Better Free Anti-Virus Software?



## zineeditor (Apr 12, 2008)

Greetings!
I have Panda one one computer and Bitdefender on another. I've used AVG, Windows Essentials Security, Webroot, McAfee, and Norton. I've been considering trying Comodo. I won't spend money on the software unless I'm a 100% sure it's worth it. Any advise out there?:smile:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

We never recommend buying an AV software unless you want the add-ons.

Microsoft Security Essentials is the one we recommend here.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I'd go with MSE.

BG


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

There's Ad-Aware Free Antivirus+ you could consider Ad-Aware Free Antivirus and Free Antispyware software download. - Lavasoft


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

I have found MSE to be totally inadequate. Avast! is still free for home users and quite user friendly imo.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I think you might be in the minority. When it first came out I had problems with MSE.
All seems to be good now. Remember there is always a possibility of software conflicts.

BG


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Never tried MSE but it sounds OK. I've been using Avast Free for 15 years with no problems. I know at least 3 of my kids use Avast.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Eset Smart Security 6 is all I use for computers.

For Android Avast is good but I am going over to Eset. I find that is good.

Paid for is eset.

For IOS firewall IP by cydia but is valid up to IOS v6.1.2

VirusBarrier For IOS limited folder.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I use comodo, I prefered the old version that isn't available anymore as it took some getting used to but since you will be new to it if you try it then you should find it fine.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

I found mse extremely adequate for my use. You can install and forget. 

just something to consider, no antivirus software is 100 percent effective. In addition most antiviruses software get a bad rap because their purpose is to get viruses not most spyware and other malware. that is why you always need a companion utility to cover that gap. that is why there are internet security packages that are supposed to be catchalls. Anytime you get an infections you should not assume it was the antivirus software fault.

from wikipedia
Malware includes computer viruses, ransomware, worms, trojan horses, rootkits, keyloggers, dialers, spyware, adware, malicious BHOs, rogue security software and other malicious programs; the majority of active malware threats are usually worms or trojans rather than viruses

I have used all the major antivirus players at one time or another since the mid 90's and never had a problem. as I previously mentioned, I now use msse because it is one of the few you can install and forget. IMO, as long as you have something installed in addition to a companion utility such as malwarebytes you are pretty much protected unless you do not practice safe surfin.

As I said, I have tried all the major players at one time or another. The only reason I tried different ones was not because of protection issues but because simple things like having lack of resources because of older computer, because of popups, got tired of paying a subscription fee, free, but unable to install in more than one computer per license or just did not like the way it looked.


----------



## Denlaw (Mar 8, 2013)

Wand3r3r said:


> I have found MSE to be totally inadequate. Avast! is still free for home users and quite user friendly imo.


I have to agree here, its pretty good for something that cost nothing...


----------



## zineeditor (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks for all the info. It gives me more to think about. I think that the anti-spyware is every bit as important as the anti-virus and I use several programs in every computer.


----------



## moates.tech (Nov 17, 2013)

MSE has been working great for me for the past 5 years. No problems so far.


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

You will get all kinds of recommendations, but I will tell you this. The best protection you can get is using a non-admin account (windows) and setting group and individual policies, and then using a decent AV and a few Anti_Spyware apps. Use a blacklist in the browser. Surf safe. Sounds too simple but it holds true.


----------

